# New Patient Visit by NP



## kishacajun (Apr 20, 2010)

Can an NP see a new patient at all?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 20, 2010)

If it's within their scope of practice, state law...yes. For Medicare, you would file the claim under their name and NPI. You'll need to contact your other carriers for their requirements.

*Section 200*

Effective for services rendered after January 1, 1998, any individual who is participating under the Medicare program as a nurse practitioner (NP) for the first time ever, may have his or her professional services covered if he or she meets the qualifications listed below, and he or she is legally authorized to furnish NP services in the State where the services are performed.

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c15.pdf


----------

